# Costume Contest Ballots



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

we use a sound level meter and applause... ballots are such a pain in the butt for the size party we have (>70 peeps, this year, probably 90+)


----------



## punkinpie (Oct 26, 2009)

what a great idea!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Gool Gaul where did you find you sound level meter because that is a great idea.


----------

